# Consulting job hours in Singapore



## sguo527 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I am from the US, and planning to apply for entry-level consulting jobs in Singapore. I have only visited Singapore once for two days, so fairly new to its culture and working environment. Wondering if anyone can share with me how are the working hours for Consultants in Singapore? In general, how many hours per week; how is the pay for entry-level?

Also, is it much better to fly over to Singapore first, or can I just submit applications online and then fly over for interviews? Not sure which way will give me the greatest chance of being interviewed/hired. 

Thank you very much!


----------

